# abs light and nonworking t. signal and clima motor



## StereoGuy (May 1, 2005)

Wondering if any of you have ever had this problem. Sometimes when I start my 1997 a3 1.8T, the ABS light will come on and then the blinkers do not work along with the heater blower. Turn the car off and back on and it is fine. Any ideas?


----------

